# Who's the first naked person you saw on TV?



## badlands (Sep 1, 2007)

I must have been about 10. The sound turned down really low on my black and white portable in my bedroom watching a horror film, Blood on Satan's Claw. 
Linda Hayden emerges from the shadows in a robe which she lets drop to the floor as she tries to get it on with a priest in a church.
Ah, I remember it like it was yesterday.
Other than that the film scared me shitless. So much so that I slept with a bible next to my bed for months after.


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 1, 2007)

Oh, goodness.

No idea. Eurotrash was a commonplace round oors, and my dad was always proud that the scene in If with a nekkid burd rolling around had apparently been filmed in his dorm.

Lots of breasticles in Jasper Carrott's Commercial Breakdown too. I had the last scene (a Swedish Sauna / newspaper ad) on permanent loop from approx. the age of 11 through til 15 

But the nekkidity that's left the biggest mental scar is Cheggers.


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 1, 2007)

Wurrrrft.

And there's a blatant winner standing in the middle on this un:

http://www.andycrawford.net/nakedjungle/nj1.jpg


----------



## madamv (Sep 1, 2007)

Hmm, I dont know if this counts but ...

Pans People on TOTP dancing to 'The spy who loved me'.  They were all in body suits but looked naked.  I was about 6 or 7 I think - I remember it well


----------



## brianx (Sep 1, 2007)

Bouquet of Barbed Wire I think that it was Susan Penhalligan. Very embarrassing when you're mother's in the same room.
I still find women who are similar to her attractive (Penhalligan not my mother) Victoria Coren, Jen from the IT Crowd. God I'm sad.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 2, 2007)

I believe it may have been Graham Chapman in The Life of Brian, when he swings open the window shutters naked, only to find half the town staring at him.

On reflection, quite a good one for my first. 
But, so much pubic hair! I was quite disturbed.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 2, 2007)

badlands said:
			
		

> I must have been about 10. The sound turned down really low on my black and white portable in my bedroom watching a horror film, Blood on Satan's Claw.
> Linda Hayden emerges from the shadows in a robe which she lets drop to the floor as she tries to get it on with a priest in a church.
> Ah, I remember it like it was yesterday.
> Other than that the film scared me shitless. So much so that I slept with a bible next to my bed for months after.




Your Mum


----------



## badlands (Sep 2, 2007)

DotCommunist said:
			
		

> Your Mum


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 2, 2007)

Donald Duck


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 2, 2007)

badlands said:
			
		

> I must have been about 10. The sound turned down really low on my black and white portable in my bedroom watching a horror film, Blood on Satan's Claw.
> * Linda Hayden* emerges from the shadows in a robe which she lets drop to the floor as she tries to get it on with a priest in a church.
> Ah, I remember it like it was yesterday.
> Other than that the film scared me shitless. So much so that I slept with a bible next to my bed for months after.








ah ha ha ha ha hah

i can't recall who it was specifically
but it'll have been some woman in a Hammer (or similar) film
same scenario but with a colour TV


----------



## DJ Squelch (Sep 2, 2007)

& Brooke Shields in Lagoon, Bo derek in 10, Kelly Le Brock in Woman In Red.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 2, 2007)

Can't remember.  Maybe someone in Roots.


----------



## passenger (Sep 2, 2007)

Glenda jackson


----------



## miscellanist (Sep 2, 2007)

I'm not sure about nudity.

I distinctly remember being surprised by a bloke resembling Mr. Muscle receiving a spanking whilst still in his Y fronts in Hetty Wainthropp Investigates, however, whilst ten or eleven. I'm sure I must have seen televised nudity at a younger age than this courtesy of Eurotrash or similar.


----------



## Celt (Sep 3, 2007)

The first that I remember was John Hurt playing  Quentin Crisp in the naked civil servant which I think was 1974


----------



## N_igma (Sep 3, 2007)

That I can remember? Think it might be the woman in the sex scene in the film Excalibur. Was about 6 or 7 at the time.


----------



## Fullyplumped (Sep 3, 2007)

Cyd Hayman in Manhunt, as a resistance fighter (I think, I was only ten) humiliated and forced to appear naked in front of a nazi played by Robert Hardy. It was erotic, but not sexy or tillilating. I was very embarrassed by the nudity and I am sure my face was bright red, but it was an amazing drama and I am glad my parents let me watch it. It also had Philip Madoc and Maggie Fitzgibbon - pure class, from 1970 when ITV produced real television.


----------



## Detroit City (Sep 3, 2007)

when i was around 10 in 1975 they started showing monty python over here.  that was the first time i saw naked people on TV.  it was quite the eye opener.


----------



## harpo (Sep 3, 2007)

From a women's perspective, has a dick ever appeared on mainstream telly?


----------



## bluestreak (Sep 3, 2007)

i dunno who it was but some actress in something like return of the living dead or something.  funny how you remember these things... a load of punks or bikers getting drunk and high in a graveyard... chick strips off and dances on a tomb.  i can't have been more than 10, refused to believe that she was actually naked, was sure people didn't do that sort of thing and it was just a body suit or something!


----------



## zoooo (Sep 4, 2007)

harpo said:
			
		

> From a women's perspective, has a dick ever appeared on mainstream telly?



....?
Do you mean an erect one?


----------



## Detroit City (Sep 4, 2007)

harpo said:
			
		

> From a women's perspective, has a dick ever appeared on mainstream telly?


not that I know of, but then again neither has a vagina appeared.


----------



## harpo (Sep 4, 2007)

zoooo said:
			
		

> ....?
> Do you mean an erect one?



No.  In any form.


----------



## KnickerlessCage (Sep 4, 2007)

harpo said:
			
		

> From a women's perspective, has a dick ever appeared on mainstream telly?


----------



## harpo (Sep 4, 2007)

KnickerlessCage said:
			
		

>


----------



## The Boy (Sep 4, 2007)

Emmanuelle Beart dancing naked playing the harmonica.

I kid you not.


----------



## Louloubelle (Sep 4, 2007)

the ones that stick in my mind are the wresting scene in Women in Love and another scene with Oliver Reed being tortured and various other depravities in The Devils


----------



## ThierryEnnui (Sep 4, 2007)

can't remember the first, but the ones that made most impression were: 

Jenny Agutter in An American Werewolf In London
Jamie Lee Curtis in Trading Places
Amanda Donohoe in Castaway (and most other films she's been in)


----------



## MikeMcc (Sep 4, 2007)

Brit Ekland in The Wicker Man.

Pity we don't have a smilie for a slobbering fool!


----------



## MikeMcc (Sep 4, 2007)

harpo said:
			
		

> No. In any form.


Sean Bean in Lady Chatterley's Lover, any number of them in Rome.  I'm pretty sure there have been a few more.


----------



## ThierryEnnui (Sep 4, 2007)

MikeMcc said:
			
		

> Sean Bean in Lady Chatterley's Lover, any number of them in Rome.  I'm pretty sure there have been a few more.



Keith Chegwin?


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 4, 2007)

MikeMcc said:
			
		

> Brit Ekland in The Wicker Man.
> 
> Pity we don't have a smilie for a slobbering fool!




I hate to inform you of this, but you only saw Brits boobs. The Arse was a stunt-arse


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 4, 2007)

Could have been one of those late night channel 4 films or Jenny Agutter in walkabout/Logans Run/American werewolf in London/ the railway children.


----------



## Kripcat (Sep 4, 2007)

KnickerlessCage said:
			
		

>



 What has happened to that poor man's eyes?


----------



## Nemo (Sep 4, 2007)

Kripcat said:
			
		

> What has happened to that poor man's eyes?


Whatever it was it can't have been as nasty as he deserves. And he's only poor because he didn't pay his taxes.


----------



## scifisam (Sep 4, 2007)

DJ Squelch said:
			
		

> & Brooke Shields in Lagoon, Bo derek in 10



Me too - although doesn't only Brooke count as properly nekkid? She's the first one I really remember; she was bloody gorgeous.


----------



## MikeMcc (Sep 4, 2007)

DotCommunist said:
			
		

> I hate to inform you of this, but you only saw Brits boobs. The Arse was a stunt-arse


Damn you sirrah, for spoiling all my memories! Pistols at dawn...


----------



## MikeMcc (Sep 4, 2007)

ThierryEnnui said:
			
		

> Keith Chegwin?


Didn't watch that, I had more sense!


----------



## tangentlama (Sep 4, 2007)

Jenny Agutter


----------



## Maggot (Sep 7, 2007)

The Boy said:
			
		

> Emmanuelle Beart dancing naked playing the harmonica.
> 
> I kid you not.


 Manon des Sources?

I had that on video, and that section became rather worn!



Possibly Jenny Agutter in Walkabout for me.


----------



## mentalchik (Sep 7, 2007)

Detroit City said:
			
		

> not that I know of, but then again neither has a vagina appeared.





You have obviously never watched channel 4 then !

It always kinda grates on me that we can see vaginas (even inside them) but any sniff of an erection......................


----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 4, 2017)

Not full nudity, but Sofia Loren was involved.


----------



## cybershot (Aug 4, 2017)

Hmm, when I was very young, and I mean, very young, like, one of the first childhood memories I can remember, was playing in the lounge with my toys, and my Dad seemingly putting a porno on. This may already seem weird, to put a porno on, with your kid in the room, however, I'm pretty sure there were a lot of his and my mums friends also in the room.

I've never bothered doing the 'remember when.....' line to either of them, as it serves no purpose, I guess the only thing I'd like to know from the situation is, was this normal in the 80s? Maybe they had a massive swingers orgy after I'd gone to bed!

Other than that, the only real one that really sticks out in memory is Liz Hurley getting her boobs out in Sharp. I'm sure others came before, but that's the one that's stuck in my mind, along with the weird porno situation!


----------



## Wookey (Aug 4, 2017)

Blue Lagoon when I was about 7!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 4, 2017)

No idea who the first was. I'm still slightly disturbed by that naked jungle show and Keith Chegwin's knob from back in 2000.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Aug 4, 2017)

harpo said:


> From a women's perspective, has a dick ever appeared on mainstream telly?



lol. 

the joke pretty much makes itself. 

anyway, I think I understand what you're getting at, but just fyi I think female nudity has that same  factor for everyone over a certain age, regardless of gender. Male nudity is more just silly or awkward. Sorry men  (((men)))


----------



## klang (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## spliff (Aug 5, 2017)

Very likely The Body 1971 which I saw on the BBC sometime in the mid 70's. There was a long tracking shot (to Pink Floyd music) of about 100 naked people (male and female) from babies to the really old. Some people had slight coverings but most didn't. 
I was really surprised when we got to the 15-16 year-olds to see a girl I used to go out with and would never let me get to first base. (I met her some years later when we both had partners and kids and she had no recollection of my feeble fumbling  )
I think it's difficult to get to see that film now because of the nakedness of the children under 16. The Pedo paranoia kicks in, which is a shame because it was an analytical and studious exploration of how the human body works. Might seem a bit dated now actually.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 5, 2017)

I can remember seeing a group of guys in a shower scene in some film or other when I was about eight. Mother turned it off in disgust 

Skip forward twenty years or so and I saw the same scene on TV. No idea what it was called, will have to look out for it in another twenty years


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 5, 2017)

A female student of Michael Caine's in The Hand. She gets strangled by it soon after.


----------



## maomao (Aug 5, 2017)

It was probably Barbara's Windsor. 

The first male nude I remember was in the BBC's version of Z for Zacharia in 1984 or so. I remember cause I was shocked he had such a small cock.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 5, 2017)

maomao said:


> It was probably Barbara's Windsor.
> 
> The first male nude I remember was in the BBC's version of Z for Zacharia in 1984 or so. I remember cause I was shocked he had such a small cock.


I think the first cock I saw was in a porn vid when I was about 11. I was shocked at the size of it! And someone put in their mouth! WTF? I was disgusted/disturbed for some reason


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 5, 2017)

I think Julie Walters in _She'll be wearing pink pyjamas _though it could just as easily have been Prunella Scales in some play, Kelly le Brock in _The Woman in Red _or Jamie Lee Curtis in _Trading Places_


----------



## maomao (Aug 5, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> I think the first cock I saw was in a porn vid when I was about 11. I was shocked at the size of it! And someone put in their mouth! WTF? I was disgusted/disturbed for some reason



I'd seen porn before then. Me and my mate used to watch his dad's when we were 8 or 9. That was probably why I thought a man running around outside with normal pubes and a flaccid cock had a little one. 

It sounds pretty shocking to say it now but we were just curious. I guess today's 8 year olds see all that shit on the internet anyway.


----------



## Spymaster (Aug 5, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> I think the first cock I saw was in a porn vid when I was about 11. I was shocked at the size of it! And someone put in their mouth! WTF? I was disgusted/disturbed for some reason



Videos didn't get mainstream until I was 15 or 16 so it was magazines only and gay porn was pretty much unheard of to us. I think the first cock I saw on film was in The Crying Game.


----------



## Chz (Aug 8, 2017)

That's quite a long time ago, but I'm going to say it was almost certainly Brooke Shields in Lagoon.


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 11, 2017)

I'm guessing some unnamed actress on The Sweeney. Weren't they always going to strip clubs?


----------

